# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  DIY

## spirulina

Do It Yourself! Ada yg pernah buat peralatan kolamnya sendiri, boleh dong diposting ke forum ini! misalnya filter chamber dari ember besar, bakki shower yg dibuat dari drum bekas, Protein Skimmer dr barang bekas, uniring gawean sendiri, leaf trap, bottom drain dll hasil karyanya sendiri.
Atau disediakan forum yg khusus membahas cara pembuatan alat perlengkapan kolam sendiri!? pasti seru!

----------


## karom

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

